# Andy’s in Brethern



## dirtyfisheyes187 (Jul 12, 2017)

stopped in to get a rain jacket. Was 21$ and change. I gave him 30$ and he told me he had no change. I asked what kind of business doesn’t carry any cash & he said he couldn’t help me. Wow smh


----------



## Dtb810 (Mar 3, 2017)

Nice!


----------



## Rasputin (Jan 13, 2009)

So did you just borrow it, or let him keep the change?


----------



## nighttime (Nov 25, 2007)

Wow that place has fell off....


----------



## mikey (May 26, 2005)

Just give him $20 and tell him you won't report him selling Snagging weights.


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

Rasputin said:


> So did you just borrow it, or let him keep the change?


Really makes you wonder how these places stay in business, or even attempt to.

Are things really that bad to where one has to bring home all the change just to feed the family? Or did they piss everyone off, to where things don't add up? 

Just wondering?

I took my shop down to 4 days fully prepared to take a 10% hair cut... it went up 3. Now there's a new guy opened up and his prices are insane. Just milking the customers and the word's out!

Whatever happened to good service, a fair price and making a living? I might have missed that class!


----------



## -Axiom- (Jul 24, 2010)

The place down the road closer to the dam is better anyway.


----------



## Bob Hunter (Jan 19, 2016)

-Axiom- said:


> The place down the road closer to the dam is better anyway.


Sure is!


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

Andy's wasn't open all night during the peak of Salmon spawn, this year. No BBQ in the parking lot. Nobody at the cleaning station half of the time. The final (near) demise of snagging has hit the local economy hard. 

Funny, I get panhandled in downtown Detroit at least a handful of times each week. My pat-response is, _"sorry, I don't carry cash,"_ which is mostly true. Once in a while I carry a few bills, mostly when I am traveling. I hate change in my pocket.


----------



## Fur n Fins 1982 (Jan 3, 2014)

I have had a place within five minutes of Andys for the last 25 yrs way back when he was in the tiny little shack behind the big store now and I can say it is sad to see what is happening up there at one point there were three bait shops all surviving in brethren now one can hardly keep the doors open and I'll have to agree Hank and sons is a better store with honest reports


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

Why not drive to Baldwin and buy a real jacket? One that might last more than a weekend.


----------



## jr28schalm (Mar 16, 2006)

i rember being in andys and his lic machine was down.. He asked guy where he was from and guy said midland..guy at andys screams YOU DROVE ALL THE WAY UP HERE AND DIDNT BUY A LIC.. Hanks and sons seem nice so i go there


----------



## jr28schalm (Mar 16, 2006)

Dublin market is a good place to shop to


----------



## jr28schalm (Mar 16, 2006)

dirtyfisheyes187 said:


> stopped in to get a rain jacket. Was 21$ and change. I gave him 30$ and he told me he had no change. I asked what kind of business doesn’t carry any cash & he said he couldn’t help me. Wow smh


He usualy does half off last weekend of oct, guess ill skip this year


----------



## AdamBradley (Mar 13, 2008)

The dude runs a shady operation, and frankly is a Richard cranium.... I like giving my cash to good honest welcoming people. Hank and sons for me. If they are closed I drive around to Wellston....


----------



## savage-k (Jan 22, 2011)

Art and Julie (Hank and Sons) are the nicest folks and respectful, helpful and the place to go in Brethren.


----------



## Sam22 (Jan 22, 2003)

Another vote for Art at Hank and Sons. They have what you need, and Art will go way out of his way to help. They are great people. I purposely stock up there instead of bigger stores.


----------



## Bob Hunter (Jan 19, 2016)

Sam22 said:


> Another vote for Art at Hank and Sons. They have what you need, and Art will go way out of his way to help. They are great people. I purposely stock up there instead of bigger stores.


Right on!


----------



## toto (Feb 16, 2000)

X2


----------



## brian0013 (Feb 11, 2011)

Hank n sons have a awesome center pin selection in the back n a better fly selection


----------



## brian0013 (Feb 11, 2011)

Did bye a frogtog from Andy’s h n a didn’t have any but I only paid 20 lol


----------



## 1302berkey (May 6, 2015)

I believe it was Art that sat down with me more than 20 years ago and showed me how to tie a Springs Wiggler. Been stopping there ever since. Thanks Art!


----------



## ericzerka24 (Aug 12, 2010)

jr28schalm said:


> Dublin market is a good place to shop to


That place is awesome! Do yourself a favor and get the morel and Swiss summer sausage


----------



## koditten (Sep 3, 2016)

Where does one go to get change in Brethren when you run out? All the businesses in that town are operating on shoes strings. I'm wondering when the doors are going to close for good.


----------



## jr28schalm (Mar 16, 2006)

ericzerka24 said:


> That place is awesome! Do yourself a favor and get the morel and Swiss summer sausage


If I don't bring it to holidays , they be asking...lol.....i like the sticks to


----------



## ericzerka24 (Aug 12, 2010)

jr28schalm said:


> If I don't bring it to holidays , they be asking...lol.....i like the sticks to


I wouldn’t recommend the Carolina reaper jerky. It’s pure hell going down and words can’t even describe how bad it is coming out☠


----------



## koditten (Sep 3, 2016)

ericzerka24 said:


> I wouldn’t recommend the Carolina reaper jerky. It’s pure hell going down and words can’t even describe how bad it is coming out☠


Now you got me curious!


----------



## stickbow shooter (Dec 19, 2010)

ericzerka24 said:


> I wouldn’t recommend the Carolina reaper jerky. It’s pure hell going down and words can’t even describe how bad it is coming out☠


I don't know about Carolina but the Grimm Reapor is crazy hot. My oldest son bitches every time they have to make a batch.


----------



## TroyC (Dec 8, 2013)

Hanks and Sons are the best, super nice folks who will always try to help you out. Only place I go.


----------



## Rasputin (Jan 13, 2009)

TroyC said:


> Hanks and Sons are the best, super nice folks who will always try to help you out. Only place I go.


I've never stopped, but I will certainly make a point of it after all the good press they've received here.


----------



## Cohojoe (Jan 19, 2016)

ericzerka24 said:


> That place is awesome! Do yourself a favor and get the morel and Swiss summer sausage


Yes!!!


----------



## ericzerka24 (Aug 12, 2010)

stickbow shooter said:


> I don't know about Carolina but the Grimm Reapor is crazy hot. My oldest son bitches every time they have to make a batch.


Maybe that was what it was called. I can tolerate some pretty hot stuff but man that jerky is potent!


----------



## stickbow shooter (Dec 19, 2010)

ericzerka24 said:


> Maybe that was what it was called. I can tolerate some pretty hot stuff but man that jerky is potent!


They could have a kind called Carolina, they have so many it's hard to keep track lol. They have people pounding down pop or milk when they come to the register because they tried a sample .


----------



## dinoday (Feb 22, 2004)

I can't feel bad for a place that has been openly supporting snagging for years.
I went by there on Labor Day and they still had the sign "Salmon Slayer Spinners catch all kinds of fish".
I haven't set foot in Andy's in years, I go to Pappy's or Hanks.


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

dinoday said:


> I can't feel bad for a place that has been openly supporting snagging for years.
> I went by there on Labor Day and they still had the sign "Salmon Slayer Spinners catch all kinds of fish".
> I haven't set foot in Andy's in years, I go to Pappy's or Hanks.



The same could be said for the Dam Store at Foote

Back then he was getting 4 bucks a gallon for Coleman lantern fluid. And selling M60's after the ban.

Never realized he was a friend of my dearly departed aunt from the Copper Country. I took her over to his house once and confronted him....lol. Market price..... FTG


----------



## Cohojoe (Jan 19, 2016)

dinoday said:


> I can't feel bad for a place that has been openly supporting snagging for years.
> I went by there on Labor Day and they still had the sign "Salmon Slayer Spinners catch all kinds of fish".
> I haven't set foot in Andy's in years, I go to Pappy's or Hanks.


Usually stop at Pappys on the way up.


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

Shoeman said:


> The same could be said for the Dam Store at Foote
> 
> Back then he was getting 4 bucks a gallon for Coleman lantern fluid. And selling M60's after the ban.
> 
> Never realized he was a friend of my dearly departed aunt from the Copper Country. I took her over to his house once and confronted him....lol. Market price..... FTG


The Dam Store has been owned by a woman for years. Decades. She is a really nice lady. No snagging equipment to be found. No snaggers, either.


----------



## BearCreekPro (Mar 18, 2008)

I have lived in the Kaleva/Brethren area nearly my entire life, I can say that I been a regular customer in Andy's since I could remember. The guy running it is an honest dude, I admire that, he would also be the first one to tell you that times are tough for his business. 

I am not here to defend him, maybe the story is legit, maybe it is not...maybe I dont know either way, nor anyone else who was not there. I mean, we believe everything on the internet , right?

I still stop in and shop there, as well as Hank and Sons, and Pappy's. I also visit Dublin and well as Fisherman's Headquarters...there is also Osborn's and BackCast in Benzie. There are lots of places to shop, therefor; someone has to suffer.


----------



## koditten (Sep 3, 2016)

Couldn't have said it better myself.

The thread starter was upset that Andy had no change. Pretty common problem, even more so that MOST people pay with credit.

The business owners of Brethren have it tough, I'm proud that they stick it out.

Oh, and paying Andy $5 for a hot shower is a steal after going 5 days without one!


----------



## dirtyfisheyes187 (Jul 12, 2017)

BearCreekPro said:


> I have lived in the Kaleva/Brethren area nearly my entire life, I can say that I been a regular customer in Andy's since I could remember. The guy running it is an honest dude, I admire that, he would also be the first one to tell you that times are tough for his business.
> 
> I am not here to defend him, maybe the story is legit, maybe it is not...maybe I dont know either way, nor anyone else who was not there. I mean, we believe everything on the internet , right?
> 
> I still stop in and shop there, as well as Hank and Sons, and Pappy's. I also visit Dublin and well as Fisherman's Headquarters...there is also Osborn's and BackCast in Benzie. There are lots of places to shop, therefor; someone has to suffer.


Dude I have better things to do than report false topics. A business without change for his customers isn’t a business I want to return too. I’ve shopped in that area for over 25yrs and this was the lowest of the low in my eyes.


----------

